# washington



## noney07 (Apr 5, 2006)

hi, i was wondering if anyone has found any buns in washington. that is where i am and i would love to take in a rescue bun.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 5, 2006)

Have you tried Petfinder.com? You cansearch by location and species, and you can even narrow it down tobreed and gender if you want to. Although many shelters getbreeds wrong, so look at all the similar ones too. You canalso check at the nearest HRS chapter.

http://www.rabbit.org/chapters/index.html


----------



## RO STAFF 2 (Apr 5, 2006)

Washington State? Whichpart?Somebody on this board is involved inaWA rescue, just don'trememberwho. 

:anyone


----------



## jaybug15 (Apr 7, 2006)

i'm in yakima, but i could travel a bit.


----------



## BACI (Apr 7, 2006)

Did you hear or read about abandoned bunnies ina certain area that made you ask? Or are you just offering a home toany rabbit. If that is the case I would agree with the previous posts.Petfinder is very thorough and you can get further links from theircustomers as well.


----------



## BACI (Apr 8, 2006)

"bump"


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## jaybug15 (Apr 8, 2006)

i was just wondering, because of the new section of RO, the resue section.


----------



## RO STAFF 2 (Apr 8, 2006)

The Rescue Section here is just getting underway. 

Here's the WA organizationI was thinking of. (Theother one doesn't seem to have their website workinganymore). 

http://www.evergreenrabbit.org/

There are several more listed in the links at the top of this forum page. 

Also, as noted, Petfinder will list the available bunnies by the groupthat posted them, but from experience, the listings are rarelyup-to-date, so its best used as a resource to pick and organization tocontact, and not actually a bunny. 

Most of the listings are for organziations that put together fosteringnetworks. You may want to foster some bunnies, and adopt ifyou fall in love with somebunny. Or you may want to check andsee if there are actual shelters with rabbits in peril -- on a 'to beeuthanized' list because of room issues. 

Keep in touch!


----------



## BACI (Apr 19, 2006)

So, did either of you have any luck at the tonsof links I PM'd you. Keep us updated. Let me know if you didn't knowhow to use the pm. When you are new it can go un noticed. :bestwishes


----------

